# interior lights stop working



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

friday I noticed my lights under the dash dont come on and when I open the door the dome light doesnt come on either...I did a search and found were it has happened to others but there wasnt a fix listed....I have checked the fuse and it is good....what else can i check...


thanks
justin


----------



## cardgrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Ah! Mine did this and I changed the fuse for it under the steering column kick panel. The fuse blew again within a couple weeks. I changed it again and sent it to the dealer to have them check it out to see if they could find the short. They couldn't find anything, charged me $80 and sent me away. I haven't dug it out for the spring yet, to find out if it's blown again or not!!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

1. Check the switch on the dome, sometimes this gets moved accidentally to "Off"

2. Check the fuse, if your fuse keeps blowing...

3. Check the bulb housings, some of the housings (trunk is REAL bad) can short to their surroundings and fry the fuse. I did this changing the trunk bulb.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone in this thread figured out what the problem actually was? My GTO is doing the same thing! I took it out of the garage from storage for winter, and my interior lights just don't seem to work at all. Dome light is on "door", my floor lights under the dash are out, my courtesy lights on the doors are out....fuse looks good under the hood. Any suggestions or has anyone fixed their issue?

Thanks!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Baaaa04GTO said:


> Has anyone in this thread figured out what the problem actually was? My GTO is doing the same thing! I took it out of the garage from storage for winter, and my interior lights just don't seem to work at all. Dome light is on "door", my floor lights under the dash are out, my courtesy lights on the doors are out....fuse looks good under the hood. Any suggestions or has anyone fixed their issue?
> 
> Thanks!


Check the fuse under the dash.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Perfect...working great now after I replaced the fuse under the dash. Never would have known there was a fuse box there!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## harleydeu (Aug 12, 2012)

I noticed that the interior light on the center console for my '64 and the dome light did not work until I replaced the light in the dome light. Seems that if one does not work, the other one doesn't either. On that note, does anyone know the correct bulb to get for the optional teardrop dome map light that is in my '64? It has 2 bulbs and 1 bulb that was in it is a GE 941F. I cannot find any corresponding bulb that works.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

harleydeu said:


> I noticed that the interior light on the center console for my '64 and the dome light did not work until I replaced the light in the dome light. Seems that if one does not work, the other one doesn't either. On that note, does anyone know the correct bulb to get for the optional teardrop dome map light that is in my '64? It has 2 bulbs and 1 bulb that was in it is a GE 941F. I cannot find any corresponding bulb that works.


You're in the wrong section......(2004-2006)


----------



## Johnnyhotsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello, i'm new to the forum. I am a new owner of a 2006 GTO. Can someone guide me exactly how to get to those fuses under the steering column? Kick panel? my courtesy lights went out last night.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Look under the panel under the steering wheel column. I believe it's 4 screws on the bottom, then just pull it out.


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

Tried this, the lights under the dash board, the dome light, nor the light in the trunk turn on, all of the fuses under the steering wheel are good. Any other checks?


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's kind of weird but today cars don't use a direct path from the battery through the fuse and door switch to the lights. Everything is controlled by a computer. The lights are controlled by the BCM (Body Control Module). Because of that I'd suggest you check yor BCM wiring behind the glove box to see if you have a shorted wire bundle. There's a sticky in the Service/Maint/Tech section


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> It's kind of weird but today cars don't use a direct path from the battery through the fuse and door switch to the lights. Everything is controlled by a computer. The lights are controlled by the BCM (Body Control Module). Because of that I'd suggest you check yor BCM wiring behind the glove box to see if you have a shorted wire bundle. There's a sticky in the Service/Maint/Tech section


Thank you very much, as soon as the weather starts getting better i'll be sure to check on this.. Has been getting kind of dark inside my car at night lol! Appreciate it!


----------

